# Looking for someone that makes custom small tank



## Martina (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone know a place that will do an affordable small custom tanks? All I’ve found is places that will do 100 gallon tanks. I'm looking at starting a planted shrimp tank to fit on my desk below y bookshelf.

I'm thinking about getting something that has the same footprint as a 15" long with the dimensions being something like 24”w x 12”-13”d but only 10”h. I’ve checked out glasscages.com but they only have a 6” high or 13” and they won’t do customs on something that small. I know people make them themselves but I don’t trust myself and I don’t want gallons of water dumping all over my computer. 

I love streamline look of the tanks without the black frames but I will settle for a standard black frame tank. I need a lid to keep the cat from fishing. :icon_mrgr 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Martina


----------



## OhioDave (Sep 11, 2007)

glasscages.com


----------



## Martina (Nov 4, 2007)

Ya, I tried them and they won't do small tanks.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

Martina,

While this ... Finnex Aquarium ... is smaller than you were originally talking about, it has the 10" high dimension you mentioned and it seems to me that it would fit the bill for a planted shrimp tank. I've ordered one of them to go on the lamp table between my wife's and my chairs in the living room, and it's due to arrive on Monday. It will be set up as a planted shrimp tank.

I've currently got a 2 gallon (8"x8"x8") planted shrimp tank next to my computer desk.










It's small, and the moss wall hasn't grown in yet, but it gives me great pleasure when I look up from the 'puter and see the critters scurrying around.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Ask your LFS if they do custom sized tanks. If you visit enough, you may get lucky to find someone who deals with custom sized nano-tanks.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

OhioDave said:


> glasscages.com


I bought there frames and made my own. Glass was to high priced to ship. Used a corner paint tool to smooth glue.


----------



## dirkgent001 (Nov 20, 2007)

Martina,

I was at Petco today and saw they have a 6.6 gallon "Bookshelf" aquarium set for like $50 ish? Acrylic bowfront w/ top light fixture. Dimensions were approx.
24" x 8" x 9", something like that. It MIGHT be just what you need. I can't find it on their site, but I did find this review on another forum:

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120991

Looks like a great nano tank tank to me, with a unique footprint. I personally prefer this over a cube as it gives your fish more swimming room.

Good Luck


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, i want this. I'd use it as a planted shrimp tank, rimless of course with hanging pendand lights.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

I bought one of those a couple months back to set up as an_ iwagum_i-ish tank. I finally set it up "dry," planted with HC. Haven't even upgraded the lighting yet although I've got an AHS kit to do that eventually. Half the HC is doing _real_ well, the rest that's in a bit more water, not so good. We'll see.

But if you've got the length as it's about 2 foot long I think it's a great size. My eventual intention is to make this a Betta tank, I've got it sitting by my computer also right now. It isn't rimless and it has a _very_ slight bowfront. However the "rim" that's on it just lifts off and I was pleasantly surprised at the thickness of the acrylic used. You _might_ be able to get away without the rim, especially since it's a somewhat low tank at a bit over 9" tall.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Great find... Running out to get one.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats I have been thinking Im going to start making nano acrylic tanks. And also custom orders.


----------



## Martina (Nov 4, 2007)

JohnInFlorida said:


> Martina,
> 
> While this ... Finnex Aquarium ... is smaller than you were originally talking about, it has the 10" high dimension you mentioned and it seems to me that it would fit the bill for a planted shrimp tank. I've ordered one of them to go on the lamp table between my wife's and my chairs in the living room, and it's due to arrive on Monday. It will be set up as a planted shrimp tank.
> 
> ...


Very handsome little tank John. I have to have a lid because I have a cat who has decided to take up the hobby with me. Tonight I was working on my 5 gallon and had the hood propped up. I left for two seconds and when I come back she knocked the light that was on into the aquarium. She has fallen into my 28 gallon tank twice while I was working on it. If I get anything bigger I’m going to have to make her walk around with swimmies on.

Martina


----------



## Martina (Nov 4, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Ask your LFS if they do custom sized tanks. If you visit enough, you may get lucky to find someone who deals with custom sized nano-tanks.


 
That is a good idea. I hadn't thought of that.

Thanks,

Martina


----------



## Martina (Nov 4, 2007)

dirkgent001 said:


> Martina,
> 
> I was at Petco today and saw they have a 6.6 gallon "Bookshelf" aquarium set for like $50 ish? Acrylic bowfront w/ top light fixture. Dimensions were approx.
> 24" x 8" x 9", something like that. It MIGHT be just what you need. I can't find it on their site, but I did find this review on another forum:
> ...


I have been looking at this tank. I like the layout and the unique proportions I just wish it were for less money without the crummy filter, plastic plants, and fake rock. I also heard that the plastic tank is kind of cheap and that some are scratched before they are even taken out of the box. So if you get one make sure you check it before you buy it.

I might still get it because the layout is neat. Thank you all for your suggestions.

Martina


----------



## dirkgent001 (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah,

if I were to get this, certainly check the tank before buying, and likely get a Tom's Rapids or Zoo Med 501 canister filter. Then of course, some new lighting  

I guess $50 is expensive if you want it just for the tank itself.. but would a custom tank the same dimensions be comparable? hmm....

... Madfish??


----------



## Martina (Nov 4, 2007)

dirkgent001 said:


> yeah,
> 
> if I were to get this, certainly check the tank before buying, and likely get a Tom's Rapids or Zoo Med 501 canister filter. Then of course, some new lighting
> 
> ...


True, and I did think about that but if I only want the tank it might make more sense to have one made or make one myself that is made out of better stuff and a size I want. The depth for the bookshelf is a bit narrow especially for a planted tank.

I never thought about a canister filter on a small tank. Is the Zoo 501 better than a power filter on nanos? As of right now I don’t plan on using CO2.

Martina


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

The zoomed canister is a nice filter for say a 5-10-20 gal fish tank. For anything smaller I wouldn't bother so much w/ a filter unless you over stock it w/ fish. Even then a sponge filter would work fine.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

For a tank like that your looking just for the acrylic alone is anywhere around $40. Then putting it together and shipping. So I would have to say that is a good deal.


----------

